# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Shkurte Fejza

## gega

Cka mendoni per shkurte Fejzen?
Mua me beri te degjoj per here te pare muzike Shqipetare, nuk di shum per te por me pelqejne kenget e saja. Kenga e saj me  bukur eshte: Adem Jashari.

----------


## Dj-Kosovari

Pershendetje Gega
Shkurte Fejza është nje ndër yjet e pashuar së muzikës shqipe sa më përket mua .
Ajo me zërin e saj fenomenal ka bëre që kënga e saj të ndegjohet në qdo kënd të kësaj bote ku jetojn Shqipëtaret, Shkurte Fejza ka deri më tani shum albume të mira si dhe jan shum për ti numëruar mirepo kjo e fundit qe ka edhe këngën e Adem jasharit padyshim se eshte një ndër top albumet e saja të shumta .
Un kisha pas dëshir që të kemi edhe me shum Shkurte Fejza që ta pasurojm kulturen tonë pra edhe me muzik si në Kosovë e trojet tjera por ja që mjerisht kohëve të fundit muzika jon po shtrembërohet nga të tjerët, mirëpo fal saj muzika jonë do të pasurohet edhe më shum  dhe do të mbijetoj me shekuj.



MUZIKA ËSHTË KULTURA E NJË KOMBI

----------


## shigjeta

*Mora fjale*

Mora fjal 
Mora fjal e mora vargun 
Mora qarkun me i thurr kang
Me i thurr kang bashk-legjendarit 
Ti kendoj, 
Ti kendoj Adem Jasharit
Ti kendoj
Tash sa vjet 
Tash sa vjet se sheh Prefazin dhe Reshakun 
Tash sa vjet 
Tash sa vjet se sheh Drenicen, 
Tash sa vjet dhe Mitrovicen, tash sa vjet

Çohu Adem 
Çohu po te thone zogjte e malit dhe bilbilat
Çohu Adem 
Po tthone lulet trendafilat 
Çohu Adem 
Po tthone kanget tthone edhe trimat
Çohu Adem 

Çohu shpejt
Çohu shpejt mos rri tek vari
Thote nanlokja çohu se mjaft
Ta flladiti ballin toka
Çohu se ty 
Te kerkon e tan Kosova
Ty Adem

Mora fjal 
Mora fjale e mora vargun
Mora qarkun me i thurr kange
Me i thur kange bashk-legjendarit
Ti kendoj
Ti kendoj Adem Jasharit 
Ti kendoj
E ti them se gjaku i tij eshte vete liria
Qe ka ardh 
Nder Kosove e nbrigjeve te Drinit kjo liri
Ia flladiti ballin trimit ia flladit

Albumin nga eshte marr kenga mund ta degjoni ketu: *Te dua Kosove*

----------


## edspace

*Kthimi i Skënderbeut*

Pesë-qind vjet priti
Kosova e ngratë
t'i kthehej heroi
nga udha e gjatë

Fjalën peng pat lënë
dhe besën e burrit
"në Kosovë do t'kthehem
ditën e flamurit"

Ky Nëntor lirie
e stolis atdheun
në shesh të Prishtinës
e sjell Skënderbeun

Me shpatën në dore
e sjell me fitore 
heroin e kombit
në tokën Arbënore

Hej Kosovë
fron i Zotit
përkrenarja e Kastriotit
je kunorë e lavdisë
zemra e Shqiptarisë

Kuq e Zi Kosova
vjen në këtë Nëntor
nga Kruja i erdhi
sikur një shënjtor

Burri i Shqipnisë
vet ejlli i Zotit
mbreti i kësaj toke
zogu i Kastriotit

Heroi i kombit
trimi Skënderbe
ditën e flamurit 
vjen prapë në atdhe

Toka e Kosovës
mbjellë me përmendore
ja jep bekimin
e nanës Arbënore

----
Albumet e Shkurte Fejzës mund ti dëgjoni këtu

----------


## shigjeta

*Falma lotin*

Tane Kosova ban medet
Edhe zemra tym po qet
Ne qytet e ne katund
Loti i nanes nuk ka fund

Flake u kallen 
Stane e shtepi
Mbet nje nane
Pa asnje fmij
Po ia vrasin çik e djal-e
Veç se i lind nana shqiptare

Falma, falma, falma 
Lotin ne sy
Nuk eshte, nuk eshte koha
Me ndjellun zi

Asnjehere sasht koh me vdek
Se Kosova po na pret

Tane Kosova nje pik lot
N faqe te botes pikon sot
Kujt si dhemb zemra ket dite
Mund t kete sy, por nuk ka shpirt

Bota sot kerkon qetesi
Nuk duron varre e shkreti
Qielli u ndez e dheu tund
Lotit tnanes me i dhane fund

----------


## Mesnata

Shkurte Fejzën e çmoj si këngëtare. Ja njëra ndër këngët e saja e cila mua më pëlqen pa mas.

*Të dua Kosovë*

Të dua Kosovë, po si të mos dua
sa shumë lotë u derdhën, përmbi varre tua.
Kur një ditë e prite, tash e 500 vjetë
ku me gjak tu rritën edhe fëmija në djep
Je shumë më e bukur moj Kosova nanë
Trimat që dhanë jetën, thellë në gji i mbanë

Të dua Kosovë, për kullat dhe malet
Dashunia e jote, nuk blihet por falet
dhe ashtu përhape, si rrezja në votër
si buka dhe kripa, kur shtrohet në sofër
Je shumë më e bukur moj Kosova nanë
Trimat që dhanë jetën, thellë në gji i mbanë

Je shumë më e bukur moj Kosova nanë
Trimat që dhanë jetën, thellë në gji i mbanë

----------


## SHKOZA

Shkurte Fejza per mendimin tim eshte mbreteresh e muzikes folklorike te perpunuar kosovare. Interpretimi, tekstet,muzika dhe sidomos zeri i saj i embel shume ngjyresh ,ka bere per vete c'do shqiptare i cili eshte i pasionuar pas melosit folklorik.

Shkoza nga Prizreni

----------


## StormAngel

Në fakt me Shkurten dhe Shyhreten edhe nisi zanafilla e muzikës folklorike në Kosovë.Doajenë të muzikës janë dhe meritojnë vend në piedestalin muzikor për aritjet grandioze në sferën muzikore.
Shkurteja ende këndon bukur...ka ca këngë zbavitëse poashtu të bukura. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kumanovarja

Shkurte Fejza esht vertet nje Artiste Shqiptare

Me pelqen muzika shume por dhe tekstet kurre ska futur fjale te huaj ne kenge....

Por sa syrin e ka qel pranvera
mbi Tanush mor po vijne ret e zeza
Karadak more qohu shif nje her 
Ka ra hasmi ne dere. qohni djema
Kush ma i pari n,prita se po digjet ILIRIDA
Dora sllavit po grin e po pret
Faren me na tret..

-------------------------------------
Jo qe besa thrret Likova
Se ka burra KUMANOVA
Mbaje forte Tanush bajrakun
Bashe ke me marre hakun
Tre Shqiponja ti kam nis 
Me tre shkrinja jan qendise
Jane beku prej perendise
Gjake mej fale Lirise..
------------------------------------------
Cke Mateq more qe tundet dheu
Se i ka ne kambe trimat Skenderbeu
Haraqin Hotel e LLojan luftojne dhame per dhame
Orizare ti moj zemra Shqipes
Mbaju krismat Trimave te Vaksines
Hey Sllupqan  mor shtatin me shume plage
Tane Likova esht ne flake
Jo nuk zbahet dot Likova
Priti djemt qe i qon Kosova..
---------------------------------------------
Mbaje fort Tanush  bajrakun 
Bashke kem me marre hakun
Tre Shqiponjat ti kam nise
Me tre shkrinja jane qendise
Jane beku prej perendis
Gjak mej fale Lirise
-------------------------------
Tre Shqiponja ti kam nise
Me tri shkronja jane qendise
Jan beku prej Perendis
Gjak mej fale Lirise
-----------------------------

----------


## [xeni]

Koheve te fundit s'e kam degju shume shpesh por me pare e degjoja. Me pelqen, ka ze te veçante.

----------


## Kumanovarja

Shkurte FejzaDHE Ilir Shaqiri i kane kendu gjitmone trevave shqiptare ..

Shkurte Fejaza ...Prap po nisen per Mergim...ket kange ja kushtoj rinis shqiptare ne kohen kure u thyne ambasadat en shqipri dhe kure Vaporret nisenin ne drejtim te italise....
---------------------------------
------------------------------------------------
Hey edhe malet po lotojne
Edhe kepat po renkojne
Per do turma pa mbarim 
Tash po nisen per mergim
--------------------------------------------
Ky gurbeti la me lote
Po tret lule neper bote
Zise cerdhe po i ndertojne
Gjak me u tha per shoqi shojne
Ohh nane mori nane
---------------------------------------
Ku po shkoni djemt e ri 
Kujt ja lini ket Malsi
Kujt po leni Babe e Nane
Bjeshken kujt ja keni lane
Ohhh Nane mori Nane
-------------------------------------
Hey Kan mbet vajzat ne dritare
Tuj u shkri si topa bore
Tuj qendis qerqef me malle
Si tjufan tuj prit ne shkalle
-------------------------------------------
Mos lakmoni dheun e huje
Mos perbuzni vendin tuje
Se Nen Lokja u mallkon
Se i keqi njash ju don
ohhh Nane mori Nane
-------------------------------------------------
Ku po shkoni djemt e ri 
Kujt ja lini ket Malsi
Ato kulla me bajrak
Neper shekuj la me gjak
ohhh Nane mori Nane
--------------------------------------
Hey Amaneti i Nane lokes
Mos lakmioni dheun e botes
Se u perfshin i zie gurbet
Guri ran peshon ne vend te vet
---------------------------------------------
Thahet ara kure ike bujku
Ike qobani gzohet ujku
Kure ska mashkuj ne shtepi
Bari rritet mbi qati
ohhh Nane mori Nane
-----------------------------------------
Ndalnu pak ju djemt e ri
Hidhni syte nga kjo Malsi
Nga kto kulla me bajrak
Neper shekuj la me gjak
Ohhh Nane mori Nane
---------------------------------------------

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Shkurte Fejza*-është një prej këngëtareve më të shquara  në historinë e muzikës popullore-folklorike Shqiptare.

----------


## StormAngel

Kisha fatin para nje muaji ta ndjek per se gjalli ne palestren sportive ne Gostivar, se bashku me Shyhrete Behlulin.

Momente qe nuk harrohen... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zana e malit

Për mendimin tim, Shkurte Fejza është dhe do mbetet legjenda e këngës popullore dhe folklorike shqiptare. 

Ajo më pëlqen, duke filluar nga zëri e deri tek mënyra e veshjes, stilit, që paraqet një shembull tipik të femrës së edukuar me kulturë shqiptare! 

Albumi i saj i fundit me titull: *SHQIPTARI TË DUA* është i mrekullueshëm,fenomenal! 



ZeM:  :zana:

----------


## hajla

Shkurte Fejza! thjesht,eshte Tipike Shqiptare...
 mund t'jete dhe pacifike,(oqeane) perplot me val.....qe kenga e saj shton mall, lot,dhimbje,qe te prekin impulsin e zemres ne (shpirtin e njeriut)
    ......Zeri i saj jehon si "Zeri i Bilbilit" ajo,te ngjall, te perkedhel, te shton me miliona kujtime..... te vuajtejes, Shekullore Shqiptare.....)! ndaj e quaj Mbretereshe e kenges Shqipe... pa as ni aksent te huaj,gjithqka rrjedh nga burimi i zemres saj,Tipike e estrades Shqiptare, nder te tjera...shum e rrall si kjo Shqiptare, "Gjigande" qoft nga pamja,nga veshja nga sjellja,dhe nga morali,e till!.... uroi qe Nenat Shqiptare.... te lindin vetem dhe nje Shkurte Fejza-Po padyshim qe jo? kurse pikerisht nuk e ka lind nje "Vajz" si (vete ajo)! pastaj e kot ta themi te kunderten)
 ndaj le t'jehon kenga e "Shkurte Fejzes pergjithmon an e mban Botes Shqiptare"...me padurim ndegjoja Zerin e saj si Zerin e Bilbilit! vetem kete ze do doja ta ndegjoja.. me andje,hajla..

----------


## TheGenius007

HITET E SHKURTE FEJZES


_nuk lejohen shkarkimet e kengeve, lexo kryetemen_

----------


## iguana

kush i ka shkruar keto keng ketu?

----------


## Çaushi

*SHKURTE FEJZA ---ARTISTE E POPULLIT !*

*Është vështire te shkruhet për këngëtaren e madhe, Shkurte Fejza!... sepse ne Të është një bote e veçante e  një shpirti te pastër Kombëtar!....Po te kishte Ministri te mirëfilltë te kulturës në Kosovë ,ansamblin e shoqërisë “Afërdita” nga Mushtishti do ta shpallte ansambël Kombëtar e për këngëtaren e madhe  Shkurte Fejzën  te ndante çmimin  e nderit  “Artiste e Popullit” bashke me kolegen e saj  Shyhreten !.... këto këngëtare  i dhanë  emër artit te mirëfilltë  origjinal-shqiptar ne ruajtjen e traditës se folklorit burimor  ne gjithë hapësirën shqiptare !....

Kur dëgjoj këngët e Shkurte Fejzës
Me bën te ndihem me shqiptar se qe jam 
Me bën te ndihem me vital se qe jam 
Me bën te ndihem me kombëtarë  se qe jam 
Me bën te dua Atdheun me shume se qe e dua 
Me këngën tende, u rrita Shkurte Fejza  ....
Me këngën tende mësova si duhet Atdheu nga Jugu ne Veri
Me këngën tende me mbushe me atdhedashuri
Me këngën tënd po jetoi për çdo dite te jetës sime ....

FALEMINDERIT SHKURTE FEJZA !* 
Dy kënge  te kasetës me te re te Shkurtes!

*“Lulet e Kurbetit”!*
*Bashke ne festa dasma e gëzime....
Kurbetçarët kur vijnë ne vendlindje....
Flasin male fusha e deti .....
Kane ardhë lulet prej kurbetit ....
Mire se vini ju pastë nëna ....
Bashke me ju fillon dhe kënga ....
Gëzojnë qytete rrugë e fshatra ....
Mbushen sheshet jehojnë dasmat .....
Mire se erdhët thotë shqiptaria....
Na u njom vendi ....na u njom shtëpia....
Dy tre here ne vjet gëzojnë shqiptaret ....
Veç kur vijnë kurbetçarët ......!!!!
Kohen tjetër gëzon vetmia ......
Se ne dy veta ka mbet shtëpia.....
Me mall djerse telefoni .....
Qofshi shendosh Ju ku jetoni ..............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*“PRITËM NANË”!*

N’aeroplana e më shumë kerre ....
Kurbetçaret ja mësyjnë kësaj vere ....
Në Kosovë Maqedoni ...
Në Preshevë e Çamëri....
Në Shqipëri e Mal të Zi....
Vijnë me u kënaq me hjek mërzi....
Pritëm Nanë,pritëm te dera ....
Se po vie me plot kufera.....
Jam mërzit e më ka marrë malli ....
S’mund po i ndal lot kurbetçari ...
Pritëm Nanë se shume nuk rri ....
Veç dy javë e kam me u kthy......!!!!!!!!!!!

*PERSHENDETJE PER TE GJITHE!!*

----------


## RaPSouL

Per patriote eshte 1-she , gjithashtu edhe per kengetare  :shkelje syri:

----------


## bili99

Zemra Kendon

Kur Ballkani Morri flake,
me vitin tetdhjete e nji.
U lekund Europa plake,
me zerin tend per Liri.

Shume me kenge ti vajtove,
Per shqiptari derdhe lote.
te gjitheve na kujtove,
kudo jemi neper bote.

Dhe ne Dasma ne Kercove,
Festivale dhe  koncerte.
Per Shqiperi e per Kosove,
Kenge me lot e plot derte.

Kur ja merr kenges  Ti,
shume neve na nxeh gjakun.
Per Atdhe e per liri.
Na kujton se lam  oxhakun.

I kendove shume mergimit,
Per te fundit dhe te parit.
Amanetit  dhe bashkimit,
lidhe plaget e shqiptarit.

Kur kendon nje kenge trimerie,
te kendon  zemra moj  moter.
Fund e krye  arome Shqiperie,
Vec te mira pac ne voter.

Kur Ademin e therret,
Te cohet te shohe Drenice.
Loti si lum me  rreshqet,
Se c'na  mbush trupin mornice.



Ja nje varg si trendafil,
Ta coj une ty nga mergimi.
Shkurte  i folklorit bilbil,
Kenga jote eshte  Bashkimi.





Me nderime per Shkurte Fejzen...Bilbilin e  Kenges Folkorike...kengen e mallit dhe lotit shqiptar....

Shoqja ime e jetes Dilja thote:Asnji dhe asgje nuk me ben te kethehem ne Vendlindje   si Shkurte Fejza.

bili99

----------

